# I need help with this problem (megaupload)



## rikuharada (Aug 9, 2006)

Dang, it seem like I'm running into some problem with megaupload and now I can't download anymore file from them. This morning, I was downloading an Hjsplit file from their server,

but after it, whenever I try to download another file, I alway get the message "download limit exceed" and a message saying
"Your IP address is currently downloading a 172058 byte ZIP file. (a file which I already finish downloading a long time ago -_-)

Please finish this download before starting another one. If you have just recently canceled this download, try again in a few minutes, as the download connection may not have terminated yet."


----------



## tekaro (Jan 15, 2005)

have you tried to clear IE cache (temporarily internet files, history, cookies) ?!?!?!?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried recently? It seems they're limiting the size and rate of free user downloads, that's probably what's happening here.


----------



## tech.mar (Jun 11, 2009)

this also happen to me... any help therE??


----------

